# App for recording voicemail messages?



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

My voicemail is full because I have a lot of funny messages saved. Is there an app or a way to transfer messages someplace else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Guessing that's a no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Play them on speaker phone and use a regular recording app.

Won't be perfect but it'll get the job done.

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------

